# Kaufberatung Feederrute



## Orothred (20. April 2020)

Guten Morgen liebe Friedfischkollegen,

nachdem ich gestern mit meiner leichten Feederrute (bis 75g), wie eigentlich vorher schon zu erwarten war, an der Leine grandios gescheitert bin (gehe nicht mit einem 40g-Futterkorb an ein Fließgewässer.....man wusste es im Grunde ja vorher, aber man ist stur und schaut trotdem, was passiert), brauche ich für das Flüßchen dann doch etwas stärkeres Gerät.

Die Strömung ist schon nicht ohne, wie gesagt, den 40g-Korb hats schlicht und einfach davongetrieben als wärs gar nix.

Also, haut mal Rutenempfehlungen und, wenns geht, Bezugsquellen raus. Budget würde ich so maximal bei 100€ deckeln, gerne etwas günstiger. Spontan ist mir schon die Daiwa Ninja X Feeder 220 ins Auge gefallen, aber man hört sich ja auch gerne Alternativen an. Danke schonmal


----------



## cocorell (20. April 2020)

Warum so ein Leichtgewicht an einem Fließgewässer?
Mit Heavy- Feederruten bist Du da, im Angelspektrum, viel breiter aufgestellt!
Eine Feederruten bis 200gr. wird da universell gut Dienste leisten.
Ich Angel überwiegend an Seen und das mit meinen Heavy- Feederruten. Eine weiche Spitze aufgepflanzt, ein mittelschwerer Futterkorb und alles funktioniert bestens. Am Fließgewässer kommt dann eine harte Spitze drauf und ein schwerer Futterkorb, mit oder ohne Kralle, je nach Begebenheit! 
Mit Deinem Budget von 100€ bekommst Du schon sehr gute Feederruten. Für das Geld bekommst Du eine Comoran Bull fighter oder eine Daiwa black widow. Ich bin mit beiden Ruten sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Orothred (20. April 2020)

Ja, das Leichtgewicht war ja eben nicht zielführend, deshalb ja der Thread hier 

Danke dir schonmal


----------



## Racklinger (20. April 2020)

Habe die Daiwa Ninja in 3,60 m, WG 40-120 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich dass Wurfgewicht auch noch nicht voll ausgereizt habe. (Ist bei meinem Gewässer auch nicht notwendig) Das einzige was mich an der Rute stört ist, dass keine Oz Angaben auf den Spitzen sind, aber ansonsten sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. April 2020)

Ich hatte zuerst auch nur eine leichte Feederrute, dann habe ich mir am Gebrauchtmarkt eine Cormoran CF Feeder Pro (50-150g) nach geholt, mit der Kombi bin ich nun glücklich.


----------



## Tricast (20. April 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuerst auch nur eine leichte Feederrute, dann habe ich mir am Gebrauchtmarkt eine Cormoran GF Feeder Pro (50-150g) nach geholt, mit der Kombi bin ich nun glücklich.


Wie kannst Du damit glücklich sein? Nur Drennan macht glücklich, das sollterst DU doch wissen!!!

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. April 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du damit glücklich sein? Nur Drennan macht glücklich, das sollterst DU doch wissen!!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Von Drennan kann ich mir nur Nübsies leisten, erst recht wenn eine Maver Bolo auf dem Weg zu mir ist  
Da Dre(nnan)ht die Maus keinen Faden ab


----------



## geomas (20. April 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du damit glücklich sein? Nur Drennan macht glücklich, das sollterst DU doch wissen!!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz




Haha, ne Tri-Cast Pond Wand tuts zur Not auch ;-)


----------



## Andal (20. April 2020)

Beim Feedern muss man vor allem rechnen!

Die maximalen Wurfgewichte der Ruten sollte man sehr skeptisch sehen. Wenn 200 gr. angegeben sind, muss man mindestens 10% davon abziehen, wenn man noch vernünftig werfen will. Teilweise sogar mehr.

Und bei den Körben wird in aller Regel nur das Bleigewicht angegeben. Die teilweise massiven Körbe selber werden gerne unterschlagen. Dazu kommt dann noch das Futter.

Da kann man sich dann leicht zusammenstopseln, was eine 200 gr. Rute dann nur noch befördert. Wobei 200 gr. Ruten ja schon ganz erhebliche Prügel sein können! Wenn man dann wirklich echte 200 gr. Feeder werfen will, braucht man eigentlich keine Feederrute mehr, dann ist eine Brandungsrute eher angesagt.

Ich persönlich, für mich, halte solche schweren Feederruten für meine sinnlosesten Ruten und fische sie auch sehr selten. Barben- und Karpfenruten decken da diesen Bereich viel besser ab. Mit etwas Übung sieht man feinere Bisse auch an deren konventionellen Spitzen und wenn es gut strömt, sind die auch seltenst wirklich fein, die Bisse.

Und was mich an den schweren Feedern echt ärgert, sind die vielleicht 8 cm der feinen Spitzlein mit den winzigen Ringen, die man "zwecks der guten Erkennung" bunt anmalt. Bei Längen von über 390 cm kann man sich das Bisschen auch gleich schenken. Von den teilweise viel zu geringen Längen der Spitzen und deren unpassenden Testkurven ganz zu schweigen.

Ich will dir das Vorhaben bestimmt nicht madig machen, aber es wird kein Leichtes sein. Ich bin halt kein Freund mehr von solchen Ruten.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. April 2020)

Ich glaube für deinen Fluss würde eine gute bis 120gr WG reichen, wenn durch Hochwasser o.ä. krasse Strömungsverhältnisse sind angelt man eh vor den Füßen


----------



## Tricast (20. April 2020)

Drennan Acolyte Distance Feeder 13 ft. Damit wirst Du glücklich.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Orothred (20. April 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Drennan Acolyte Distance Feeder 13 ft. Damit wirst Du glücklich.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Damit wäre ich bestimmt verdammt glücklich, aber sprengt leider das Budget


----------



## Andal (20. April 2020)

Ein Tipp:

Schau mal bei Pecheur nach den diversen Zitterspitzruten für das Mittelmeer. Von den Kosten her im Rahmen, die Wurfgewichte tauglich und auch in kürzeren Längen, für eher kleine und gut bewachsene Flüsse sehr brauchbar. Sunset wäre da eine Marke.


----------



## Tricast (20. April 2020)

@Orothred : Wenn Du hier aufmerksam mitlesen würdest, dann wüßtest Du: "Am Ruin fängt die Passion erst an." wie mein Freund Tobias zu sagen pflegt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Ukel (20. April 2020)

Ich bin auch Leineangler, aber eine Rute mit bis zu 220 gr. Wurfgewicht wäre mir zu grob, dann eher die Daiwa Ninja mit 50-150 gr. , allerdings kenne ich die Rute selber nicht. 
Außerdem würde ich wenigstens 3,90 m Länge empfehlen, nicht 3,60 m, damit kannst du mehr Schnur aus dem Wasser halten, also weniger Druck auf der Schnur.


----------



## Ukel (20. April 2020)

Schau mal nach Spro Cresta Berti Bovens Feederruten, gute Qualität relativ günstig, ich hab selber eine mit 180 gr. Wurfgewicht, die fische ich aber in größeren Strömen.
Edit: diese z.b., wenn auch etwas über deinem Etat: https://www.angelparadies-straubing.de/Cresta-BB-Feeder-390-m-WG-150-g

Deine Auserwählte hat Titan-Oxid Ringeinlagen, würde aber SIC-Ringe empfehlen, für geflochtene Schnüre empfehlenswerter.


----------



## cocorell (21. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Beim Feedern muss man vor allem rechnen!
> 
> Die maximalen Wurfgewichte der Ruten sollte man sehr skeptisch sehen. Wenn 200 gr. angegeben sind, muss man mindestens 10% davon abziehen, wenn man noch vernünftig werfen will. Teilweise sogar mehr.
> 
> ...




Andal,

also das mit der zu kurzen Kennzeichnung der Rutenspitzen kann ich so nicht bestätigen. An meinen Rutenspitzen sind gut 20cm farblich gekennzeichnet. Trotz Brille sind diese 20cm, für mich, gut sichtbar ( also ich meine die Rutenspitzen zur Bisserkennung ) ! Alles andere, was Du da an Angaben gemacht hast, gerade was das runterrechnen des Wurfsgewichtes angeht ist richtig!

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Andal (21. April 2020)

Schlecht sehen kann ich  gut. 

Ist eben alles sehr persönlich, mit den Handicaps.


----------

